# Jig for angle drilling a post.



## Hittingguru (May 26, 2020)

I just got word the 4" round newel posts I ordered for my deck will NOT come with predrilled holes for the railing. I'm looking for plans for a simple, single use jig to drill 31* holes in the upper and lower newel posts. Any help?


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

I use hanger bolts to attach the rail to the newel post. This is a bolt with a screw thread and machine thread on the same bolt. Bore two holes for two hanger bolts in the rail. Bore so the hole is in a horizontal position when the rail is installed. 
Set rail on several balusters to determine height. Bore a starting hole for the bolts, remove the rail. Bore the holes for the bolts. Install the rail, turn the screw thread up til the machine thread is below the rail surface. The hole in the rail is about 1/16/1/8 larger than the bolt diameter which if I recall is 1/4" . Now enlarge the first part of the hole so a socket wrench will fit. Because of the angle a spade bit works best because of the point , A Forstner bit can be used after the spade bit as the spade bit hole will guide the Forstner bit. Old timers used a spoon bit, I'm old and have never seen a spoon bit except in a picture. Install the nuts and tighten.
Another method is to bore straight thru and install a long lag bolt and a wood button that hides the bolt and hole. This is used on landings only where the rail is level. 
Back to your question about the jig. Balusters that fit in a tapered hole in the rail need a jig to accurately bore the holes.
I make a block from a 2x6 that is bored at the angle needed. I use an auger bit with the worm threads filed smooth.
If left threaded there is a chance of the augur pulling thru too deep. Not a problem if a brace is used instead of a drill.
Another way that is more labor intensive is to saw a tenon on each end of the rail. Make the tenon 3/4" thick, 1-1/4" long. The mortise is 3/4" x 1-3/8". The mortise is bored and chiseled square to the post, the rail tenon is sawed to fit so when done the tenon has a "dogleg". Easier to make the mortise and tenon this way than an angled mortise.
You can glue the tenon and add a casing nail thru the tenon. A better way is too skip the glue and use a draw pin. 
If you choose to use a draw pin construction, bore one or two holes 3/8" diameter thru the post. then install the rail. 
Mark the hole with a transfer punch or a 3/8" auger bit ,DO NOT BORE. Remove the rail, bore 3/8" hole 1/16" / 1/8" 
AWAY from the post. Install the rail. Put a dull point or chamfer on a dowel. saw the dowel about 4/5" long. Drive the dowel in ,no glue needed. Watch the exit hole as the dowel has a tendency to chip the hole. A scrap with a hole clamped to the exit hole will prevent this. Pound the dowel til the point is thru. Saw the excess dowel off with a fine toothe saw,a hacksaw blade will do. Lightly sand to remove saw scratches if there are any.
This is a an old time method that works best of any of the other methods mentioned.


----------

